# Super Proud Mama



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*OMG!!!!! I can't even explain how excited I am right now!!! I had the whole darn flock out for a fly, and had to put Pepper back a couple times because he was getting just a bit too cozy with Lyla. But this is obviously not what I'm super proud of.

Peatri has always, and I do mean ALWAYS, been really really food motivated. He must have been really focused, or really hungry tonight, because not only does he remember EVERY single trick we've ever done, and yes, this includes flight recall, although this one is still in need of soe practice; but he's now learned a new trick, and knows it well. He's already gotten better and faster at it. It took me only seconds to realize that he was trying to go a different way when doing his "Turn Around" trick. I accepted this and embraced it! In about five minutes, he is now a professional summersaulter!!! :wow:

Yes, Peatri, my star pupil, now know how to do a summersault on command. Practicing of course will help him to retain this on a more permanent basis, but he learned a new trick in 5 minutes!!!

I'm so freaking proud I can hardly stand it!!! Me and Lonny were laughing so hard while we watch Peatri do this, over and over again. We were both so shocked at first that it was just hysterical.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How totally cool! :thumbsup:

Of course, you know that now we are going to want you to capture a video of it so we can all share in the excitement. 

Peatrie - :urock:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is awesome kristen, and like Deb, I want to see a video...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

...and like Deb & Randy, we _must_ have a video of such splendor and glory:clap::hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Now Kristen you surely knew w would all want to see this amazing new trick your little performer has taught you. Can't wait to see this one I love rolling Budgies !:clap:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Super*

Must See event. How wonderful!! Events like this shine with the joy of budgie and proud parent expressions of love and and deeper bonding breakthroughs . Well done!! 
Jo Ann:budgie::budge::clap::clap::music::jumping1::cup::cup:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well done, Kristen!
I am just amazed how well you have trained your large flock :thumbsup: It's so much harder than having only one or two.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done, well done, Kristen!! I can imagine your excitement, I am also shocked and overwhelmed when my little birds learn a new trick! 
Yes, I would love to see it in a video too!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, ok, everyone, we will try to take a video today sometime, but it may not be until tonight, so I should hopefully have that video for your all tomorrow.

My whole flock does the same tricks for the most part: 'Turn Around', 'Other Way', and 'One More', 'Kiss', 'Down' (hangs off my finger), 'Shoulder', 'Cage', and 'Up'. The Peatri exclusives include flight recall and now the new summersault. I'm not sure though what command to give this one? Any ideas?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness, Kristen, that sounds absolutely adorable and like everyone, a video is _certainly_ in order!

You surely must be a very proud budgie mum for your little Petrie to be so clever! 
I would use the command "roll" since it's short and it's not very confusing. Let us know how it goes! Somersaulting budgies get me every time


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, so here's a rough draft so to speak for the video. I'll post a better one when I can, but I couldn't resist getting this on here now!!! My next one will actually be in the budgie videos section!!!





*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: YAAAAYY!!! Well done, Peatri!

You are going to be the STAR of Cirque du Soleil :wow:*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Peatri says thank you to his FaeryBee! I think he may be our smartest, or maybe just our most motivated!!! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Peatri, what a great job! :clap: He definitely is a littl acrobat


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh what a clever little boy that is so cool  I can see why you're particularly ecstatic!!!  
And what a well trained flock you have that is awesome


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Peatri is really the one that is trained the best. He listens, and is super motivated. It's kind of amazing how dedicated he is.*


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

lol well done what a smart budgie :star:


----------

